# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  22.08.2009 DJ Hoopa (Санкт-Петербург) & DJ Mella @ Арт-Кафе Победа

## mella

Виниловые пластинки крутят:

DJ Hoopa (Санкт-Петербург)
http://www.washingmachine.ru/
http://soundcloud.com/hoopa

DJ Mella (Одесса)
http://mellamann.livejournal.com/

Местонахождение:
ул. Греческая, 25

Начало: 21:00
Вход: 50 грн
С флаером: 40 грн

----------

